# Corpse Hand Candelabra



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

We found a link online that gave a how to to make this candelabra and I had to make it. It's all finished now waiting for my voodoo room to be completed. It cost approx. $50 to $60 to complete.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

And the entire candelabra


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that looks cool. How big is it?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

A Handleabra?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice...will you have some matching corpse hand wall sconces as well


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What an eerie looking light. I can see it a dark spooky room. You did a great job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

LMAO @ handelabra - good one DL! 

Wow, love it Kimmy, you did an excellent job - the different layers and textures just make it all come together so realistically!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job on that! very creepy.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Very impressive.*


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That looks amazing...and yes, how big is it, it looks gigantic?! And the hands look great (very mummified skeleton), are they paper mache or latex?


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Thanks so much all! Wowie zowie, I got on after work and all of these wonderful compliments.  The hands are life sized, to give an idea on size. I think it's almost about three feet across. It is big, but hopefully will be the focal point of my room. The hands are latex and cotton balls and paper towels. 

...and I LOVE the handleabra comment, LOL!


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

It reminds me of the skeleton candelabra that Laura Bennett from Project Runway keeps up in her kitchen year round. Well done.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job


----------

